# 40 S&W mp brass ok ? help



## deadon40 (Nov 16, 2008)

Hello
I'm going to start reloading and had read that you need to watch out for
glock brass as it could be stretched , because the breech or lock up ?does not go all around case ? question because my sw mp 40 is a sort of copy ..Is that also true for it ? thnaks already rt


----------



## bruce333 (Sep 1, 2006)

There's really no need to post this in 2 different categories. 

I'm sure you'll get the info you need in the reloading forum thread.


----------

